# Duathlon season here we come



## xxmimixx (4 Oct 2012)

For the first time this year after a succesfull year of Tris, I d like to carry on through the winter with Duathlons.
I have seen there are quite a few ones, from really dirty off road ones to, full road cycle one.
Mostly dont have to travel too far either which is always a bonus.

Are you taking part in any Duathlons this winter?


----------



## Part time cyclist (18 Oct 2012)

Yep just thinking about doing the bridge duathlon in Kent


----------



## xxmimixx (18 Oct 2012)

Hi ptc when and where is that?


----------



## Part time cyclist (18 Oct 2012)

Hi they have one in November, February and March the link to there website is as follows: http://www.bridgetriathlon.co.uk/triathlonevents/gravesend-cyclopark-winter-duathlon/


----------



## xxmimixx (19 Oct 2012)

thanks for that I was confusing with these Duathlons that are also held at the CPfor only £15 
October 25, 
November 8, 
November 22 and 
December 6 - all Thursday evenings at 7 pm.


----------



## Part time cyclist (20 Oct 2012)

Are you going to be doing any of the duathlon ?


----------



## xxmimixx (20 Oct 2012)

yes Im going to do the Floodlit 8th OR 22nd of November and the one on the 6 December for now I think. Are you doing any?
Unfortunately the Bridge ones clash with the XC KFL runs  for this year... I havent looked at next year yet.


----------



## Part time cyclist (20 Oct 2012)

XC KFL ???


----------



## xxmimixx (21 Oct 2012)

Cross country Kent Fitness League (Run)


----------

